# Voi ci credete?



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Sedere grosso? Tutta salute!*

 *Le donne che hanno la conformazione fisica “ a pera” sono meno a rischio di sviluppare il diabete e di soffrire di cuore*

13 GEN - Avere il sedere grosso fa bene alla salute. Le donne che hanno la conformazione fisica “a pera” hanno più chance di contrastare il diabete e le malattie cardiovascolari. Lo sostiene una ricerca della Harvard Medical School (Usa), condotta su topi e pubblicata sulla rivista “Cell Metabolism”.

Chi accumula centimetri su fianchi e fondoschiena, assicurano i ricercatori guidati da Ronald Khan, non sopporta la sua immagine riflessa allo specchio, ma guadagna diversi vantaggi per la propria salute. Anzitutto una sorta di protezione dal diabete di tipo II, a cui il “lato b” fuori forma finirebbe per fare da scudo. Tutto merito di quel grasso che si concentra sul fondoschiena e che finirebbe per aumentare la sensibilità all'insulina, l'ormone che regola il trasporto dello zucchero nel sangue.

Ma non è tutto. Sembra che il sedere grosso solleciti la produzione di adipochine, ormoni “amici” del metabolismo, e a produrre una serie di effetti a catena che contrastano quelli deleteri prodotti dai centimetri in eccesso accumulati sul giro vita. Inoltre, le donne “a pera” sono meno inclini a soffrire di problemi cardiaci.

Redazione Staibene.it – 2009







E' il caso di dire:CHE CULO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

*wow*






E' il caso di dire:CHE CULO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









​[/QUOTE]

Maria, a furia di stare con lo zoppo stai imparando a zoppicare.
Una signora come te che usa il termine Culo !
Mi fai sentire in colpa, poi diranno che è responsabilità mia.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> E' il caso di dire:CHE CULO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maria, a furia di stare con lo zoppo stai imparando a zoppicare.
Una signora come te che usa il termine Culo !
Mi fai sentire in colpa, poi diranno che è responsabilità mia.













  [/quote]


Guarda che posso fare anche di peggio ... quando mi aggrada, o e' indispensabile


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

Abbiamo un sospeso.
Non hai risposto a quella domanda:
secondo te io l'ho visto il film Rollerball prima di aver compiuto 14 anni o no?
Sai solo che io ho detto che su questo punto non mento.
L'ho visto?


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Abbiamo un sospeso.
> Non hai risposto a quella domanda:
> secondo te io l'ho visto il film Rollerball prima di aver compiuto 14 anni o no?
> Sai solo che io ho detto che su questo punto non mento.
> * L'ho visto?*


L'hai visto?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'hai visto?


 Tu che idea di sei fatta di me?
Se dico che su una cosa non stò mentendo, tendi a credermi o no?
Rispondi a questo e io rispondo a te.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Tu che idea di sei fatta di me?
> Se dico che su una cosa non stò mentendo, tendi a credermi o no?
> Rispondi a questo e io rispondo a te.


E' troppo presto per risonderti.

Dipende, confesso che sono un tipo molto sospettoso, quindi ho bisogno di tempo.

Io garantisco Solo su di me! ... se l'hai visto buon per te, se invece menti e non l'hai visto: resta tutto sulla coscienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' troppo presto per risonderti.
> 
> Dipende, confesso che sono un tipo molto sospettoso, quindi ho bisogno di tempo.
> 
> ...


Maria, per me è importante.
E' uno di quei momenti in cui non puoi rimandare la decisione: o ti fidi o non ti fidi.
Vai d'istinto e giocatela ora: lo ho visto o no Maria?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

ta-da...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Sedere grosso? Tutta salute!*
> 
> *Le donne che hanno la conformazione fisica “ a pera” sono meno a rischio di sviluppare il diabete e di soffrire di cuore*
> 
> ...


boh...tendenzialmente non ci credo. e poi mi pare che le donne generalmente sono meno soggette ai botti al cuore..


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Maria, per me è importante.
> E' uno di quei momenti in cui non puoi rimandare la decisione: o ti fidi o non ti fidi.
> Vai d'*istinto* e giocatela ora: lo ho visto o no Maria?



Son come i gatti, ti dico so e ni


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Abbiamo un sospeso.
> Non hai risposto a quella domanda:
> secondo te io l'ho visto il film Rollerball *prima di aver compiuto 14 anni* o no?
> Sai solo che io ho detto che su questo punto non mento.
> L'ho visto?


Quanti anni hai detto di avere?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Mi addolori*



Mari' ha detto:


> Son come i gatti, ti dico so e ni


Non ti fidi di me.
Per scelta sono su questo forum di una sincerità assoluta.
Come reazione alle menzogne che sono costretto a raccontare nella vita reale.
Il mio unico errore è stato di essere troppo sincero, declinandoti tutti i miei difetti.
Se avessi mentito, recitando la parte della persona seria e onesta e con la testa sulle spalle tu ti saresti fidata.
E avresti prestato il fianco alla mia successiva eventuale menzogna.
Peccato.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Non ti fidi di me.
> Per scelta sono su questo forum di una sincerità assoluta.
> Come reazione alle menzogne che sono costretto a raccontare nella vita reale.
> Il mio unico errore è stato di essere troppo sincero, declinandoti tutti i miei difetti.
> ...


Non e' che non mi fido di te, e' che non mi fido piu' di nessuno ... l'ho presa troppe volte in saccoccia, quindi ...


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Chiudo l'argomento*

E' il mio regalo per te.

Da uno dei tuoi film preferiti

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pYhyyBqOhE4

L'ho visto Rollerball a 14 anni, l'ho visto.
All'epoca nei cinema di seconda visione si regalava una mancia alla maschera e si entrava. e spesso non era necessario perché non obiettavano nulla se eri acompagnato dai genitori e apparivi più grande di quel che eri.
Non mi hai dato fiducia neppure su stupidaggine così.
Non sono qui per mettertelo in saccoccia, Maria.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> E' il mio regalo per te.
> 
> Da uno dei tuoi film preferiti
> 
> ...


Questo e' vero ... siccome da bambinella ero piu' alta per la mia eta', mio fratello mi diceva di abbassarmi, farmi piu' piccola alla cassa del cinema per pagare il ridotto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che tempi!

PS Guarda bene l'espressione di Woody alla fine del filmato, dice tutto.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Maria*

è tutto vero.

Però, nel dubbio (visto che vuoi averlo)
beccati questo.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=anOwMIm1-5w


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> è tutto vero.
> 
> Però, nel dubbio (visto che vuoi averlo)
> beccati questo.
> ...


C'e' una grossa cosa che accomuna noi con gli aminali ... ognuno segue la Sua natura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------

